# I Wonder



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 20, 2020)

I wonder if those of you who have a pasta extruder could make pasta shapes using Masa Harina, vital Whet Gluten, and maybe some egg.  If so, ai can imagine manicotti, or even jumbo shells,shaped corn noodles filled with appropriate fillings, like seasoned, shredded beef, and cheese, or pork carnitas, or even carnw asada.  I think it would be an interesting experiment.

Just a thought, as I don't have an extruder, or even a roller.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 20, 2020)

Sounds like a good idea to try, *Chief*!  I love the flavor of masa!  Maybe use masa harina  in a food processor, as most of the flour in a pasta, adding a little gluten, as you suggested.  I might have to try that sometime.


----------

